

The amazing numbers behind World Of Warcraft (in 2009) - benologist
http://www.thegamereviews.com/article-1515-World-of-Warcraft-by-the-Numbers.html

======
benologist
I poached this from the answer in a StackExchange submission cellis made,
pretty incredible numbers and it's had two _more_ years of development since
then.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2585212>

